# Coconut Palms Resort Question



## csxjohn (Feb 2, 2013)

Is anyone an owner and/or familiar with Coconut Palms I and Coconut Palms II in New Smyrna Beach?

An acquaintance has a 2br lock out they are looking to sell and in my searching I have not been able to find anything definitive in these areas.

1)  Who manages the two phases?

2)  What are the names of the buildings of each phase?

3)  Can quests at either phase use the facilities of the other and all the buildings?

4)  Is day use a perk of ownership in either phase?

I'm not confident that I can get good answers by calling the resort.  I thought here would be a better place because TUG members are not trying to convince me to buy here.

Thanks for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## NKN (Feb 2, 2013)

I googled it and discovered that the Coconut Palms II belongs to Diamond Resorts.   I did notice that the DRI units were either ocean view or ocean front.

Here is a link from the website for them: coconutPalmBeach@diamondresorts.com

I own at Powhatan and DRI usually responds reasonably promptly to email questions.   And their accommodations are usually pretty good.

You may also want to post this question over on the DRI messge board.  I saw no google reference to Coconut Palms I.

NKN


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2013)

I own a CP Event week. Most are floating weeks. The CP resort on the BEACH was the original one. Event weeks included Feb RACE week and BIKE week 9 & 10. I own Week 10 unit 235 -- which is about the middle unit facing the OCEAN overlooking the pool - the building with the GREEN awnings. When I talked to the manager, I believe WEEK 52 is also an EVENT week (NY) (not 100% or if Week 51 is also an EVENT week). He certainly tried VERY, VERY hard over the phone to get me to switch into a FLOATing week.:rofl:

That was a year or two ago. Saw a rental for week 9 and in the same unit on Redweek about a month ago. That too is an event week (which I knew) and she too was a relatively new owner -- seems she also had talked with the resort manager who tried VERY, VERY hard over the phone to get her to agree to SWAP her week last year. She had the same reaction I did (and she is NOT a TUGGER) ...:rofl:

My MF bill is a simple computer paper printed invoice -- nothing is mentioned about Diamond Resort. Money is sent directly to HOA. And the BOD bio's on the candidates are all owners - who just love the resort and come every year.


----------



## NKN (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is a link for the DRI website showing their florida resorts:  
https://www.diamondresorts.com/Florida-Resorts

Definitely lists both Coconut Palms I and II in New Smyrna.  Maybe they are just "affiliated" with DRI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2013)

NKN said:


> Here is a link for the DRI website showing their florida resorts:
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/Florida-Resorts
> 
> Definitely lists both Coconut Palms I and II in New Smyrna.  Maybe they are just "affiliated" with DRI.



According to your link, it said "Club Affiliated" on the first page.

I believe the unit picture of the deco and showing the ocean in the background, is a floor or 2 higher than my unit.

Someday, I might have to go stay at "my unit".


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you NKN and Linda, you can see some of my confusion.  DRI lists both CPI and II on their site but Linda says no mention of DRI on her invoice.  I've also seen this site which is the address for CPII and no mention of a mgt company.

http://www.coconutsuites.com/rent_cp.html

I've been looking at rental and sales ads to try to make sense of it all but I have a room and week number from the deed so I may make a call to the resort.  It is at the 611 address so it sounds like CPII.

I don't like the sales pitches you guys are writing about.  Too bad you can't just call for info.  I don't want to give them the deed info for fear they'll contact the owner and try to make something sound good to the owner before I decide what I want to do.

Another problem may be that if a lot of people convert to points there may not be many weeks for me to choose from during the float period.  In fact this may be a major draw back to this resort if I get stuck with the deeded week every year.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2013)

My redweek "friend" who owns the other event week to mine (and in the same unit) seemed to have pickup our weeks about the same time. I might guess the same owner was on both deeds ... and they got sold separately.

If you don't want a float week, HUNT for an EVENT WEEK. That is just a plain old FIXED WEEK. Also, as RACE WEEK (7) in prior years is NOW week 8, the WEEK 7 Event week units might start showing up for sale. Week 7 is President's B-day week.


----------



## NKN (Feb 3, 2013)

Is the float week you want to buy a prime week ?  If not, it may not be worth the aggravation.  Don't make a quick decision.  What attracts you to that resort?


----------



## NKN (Feb 3, 2013)

http://coconutpalms.org/index.php

found this link at RCI.  There is a link to the HOA, that might be useful.  FYI... We owned at Powhatan prior to DRI. A fixed week.  A lot of pressure to convert to points, but always said no.  We always exchange thru RCI and ignore the DRI club.


----------



## NKN (Feb 3, 2013)

Also checked with Interval Intl, where both CPI and II are listed.

Interestingly, CPII had this as an extra link for information: www.kgiresorts.com

CPI did not.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 3, 2013)

NKN said:


> Is the float week you want to buy a prime week ?  If not, it may not be worth the aggravation.  Don't make a quick decision.  What attracts you to that resort?



He says it's a float week Red season which he says is weeks 1-52, no restrictions.  I've seen CPI units on sale that float except for the race and bike weeks.  Those would be the event weeks.

I was looking for a 2 br unit at Tropic Shores Resort in DB Shores because I've traded there twice, love it and with one grand child and one on the way a 1 br won't work for us.

I have friends who live just outside New Smyrna and we have been to the area and like it. I fish on the Pastime Princess when I'm down there and like to go to Maloney's.

This resort is on the ocean front and gets us closer to those things I mentioned. The seller has a different unit I was talking to him about when he mentioned this and I decided to look into this resort.





NKN said:


> http://coconutpalms.org/index.php
> 
> found this link at RCI.  There is a link to the HOA, that might be useful.  FYI... We owned at Powhatan prior to DRI. A fixed week.  A lot of pressure to convert to points, but always said no.  We always exchange thru RCI and ignore the DRI club.



I hadn't seen this one, I think it's CPI because it says pool, singular, and I believe CPII has two pools.

When I click on Mgt Company is says page does not exist, no help there.



NKN said:


> Also checked with Interval Intl, where both CPI and II are listed.
> 
> Interestingly, CPII had this as an extra link for information: www.kgiresorts.com
> 
> CPI did not.



This is definitely CPII.  It appears KGI is the mgt company.

You wouldn't think one resort would be this complicated.

Thank you both for your help.  I'm going to get more specifics, I now know the deeded unit is #4606.  If I'm still interested by tomorrow I may just call the resort with some specific questions.

I'm going to not jump into any purchase,  it took me 9 months to rid myself of one unit last year and don't want to go through that again.  If I buy again it will be an ocean front resort on the Atlantic with an ocean fromt room.


----------



## NKN (Feb 3, 2013)

You have experience, which is good.  Ask your friend/owner if you could log into the owners site, as them, to find answers, or do it together.  Good luck!


----------



## troysers (Feb 3, 2013)

I am an owner at CPII.  I will try to answer your questions to the best of my ability from memory for CPII.

1) Who manages the two phases?

KGI manages CPII

2) What are the names of the buildings of each phase?

In CPII there are four phases
Phase I Pineapple Palm (located across street; not a desirable location) Phase II Travellers and Thatch Palm Phase (from street it would be left of newest coconut palm II building; these are older units) III Royal Palm (I believe address is 811 and has seperate pool) Phase IV Coconut Palm II the newest building.

3) Can quests at either phase use the facilities of the other and all the buildings?

Not a simple yes or no answer.  So you cannot make requests between CPI and CPII.  You can make requests between phases within CPII but because you would want/have to match unit size and configuration it gets complicated.  Only two bedroom units in pineapple and royal palms and these are non lock-offs.  The only two bedroom lockoffs are in the newest building and none of them are ocean front, the two bedroom units at royal palm are only sunday check in, etc,...

4) Is day use a perk of ownership in either phase?

Yes.  Day use is a perk of ownership for CPII.  The only perk of ownership that has any practical benefit to us is free/convenient parking at CPII to use beach and pool.

Hope this helps


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 3, 2013)

Troysers, thank you, this helps fill in some of the blanks.  I will need to re-read it a few times but this adds to what the others have told me and gives me a good idea.

Do you like the facilities at CPII?  It has to be an ideal location for a beach resort.  Just wondering about your personal enjoyment of the resort.


----------



## troysers (Feb 4, 2013)

Sent you an email


----------



## mcdonaldcrs (Feb 27, 2013)

*Coconut Palms Beach Resort I, New Smyrna Beach*

I own a fixed week in Coconut Palms Beach Resort I, but I believe most are float weeks.  It is managed separately from Coconut Beach Resort II. 

CPB Resort I is now managed by the HOA, giving the management/owners more control of what goes on. 

There are a few buildings beachside located between the 2 resorts, and they do not share amenities.  Both Resorts are located within walking distance to restaurants and shops.  

In CPB Resort I, has 2 buildings: Fishtale (an oceanfront building with pool) and Fan Palm (located across the street). 

Coconut Palms Beach Resort webpage is coconutpalms.org


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2013)

mcdonaldcrs said:


> I own a fixed week in Coconut Palms Beach Resort I, but I believe most are float weeks.  It is managed separately from Coconut Beach Resort II.
> 
> CPB Resort I is now managed by the HOA, giving the management/owners more control of what goes on.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this additional info.

The unit I was looking at was a 3 br at CP II.  It is in a bldg separated from the main bldgs my 2 resorts.  Only 2 such units in the place but I passed on it.  They ended up putting it on eBay.

The same people own a 2 br lock off in the main bldg of CPII that I'm thinking about.  

I frequently see both CP I and CP II on eBay so I'm in no hurry to rush in.  I now have a better understanding of both resorts and how they are situated.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 21, 2013)

troysers said:


> 4) Is day use a perk of ownership in either phase?
> 
> Yes.  Day use is a perk of ownership for CPII.  The only perk of ownership that has any practical benefit to us is free/convenient parking at CPII to use beach and pool.



I know this post is a little old but I would like to clarify this statement. Day use is not permitted at CPII. Even though it was never permitted per the docs, management was giving out day use parking passes and wrist bands in the past. They are no longer doing this. They are now strictly enforcing the rules per the docs and only allowing use for overnight stays. I do own a unit there and just got an official explanation from the manager. 

Does anyone know of a resort along Daytona, Ormond, New Smyrna, or Cocoa Beach that currently allows owner day use, whether officially or unofficially? I am looking for one.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jul 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Does anyone know of a resort along Daytona, Ormond, New Smyrna, or Cocoa Beach that currently allows owner day use, whether officially or unofficially? I am looking for one.



Resort on Cocoa Beach has a liberal day use policy and has an excellent locker room


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 2, 2013)

hunkyleebo said:


> Resort on Cocoa Beach has a liberal day use policy and has an excellent locker room



Thanks for the info. I ended up going with The Cove on Ormond Beach but I am looking to add more day use options. I will definitely look into this one.


----------

